# packagesite.pkg: Not Found - But packagesite.txz is



## Geezer (Oct 3, 2021)

Running `synth` (with `Fetch prebuilt packages    true`), I get:

`pkg: http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.pkg: Not Found`

And even if I run `pkg update` I get the same.

It is true, browse to http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/ and you can see the file packagesite.txz but no packagesite.pkg.

Has anything changed?


----------



## Vull (Oct 3, 2021)

The version of pkg may have changed. What version number do you see with `pkg info pkg | head -n 1`?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 3, 2021)

Vull said:


> pkg info pkg | head -n 1


Why so complicated?
`pkg info -E pkg` , or simpler `pkg -v`.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

Sanity check (for any intention to build from ports): why _quarterly_? 

packagesite.pkg exists at <http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/>

Disclaimer: I stopped using synth years ago.


----------



## Vull (Oct 3, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Why so complicated?
> `pkg info -E pkg` , or simpler `pkg -v`.


Whatever. The point is, the .pkg file suffix belongs to "latest", and pkg version 1.17.2.

OP is looking in quarterly. Today is the 3rd day of the 4th quarter, and the repositories are in a transitional state. At end of 3rd quarter, pkg version was still 1.16.x, and the .txz suffix belongs to this version.

IMO right now is a terrible time to be trying to do anything with quarterly. I'll wait for the repositories to catch up with the transition to Q4 before I go back to making changes on my quarterly installs. I got in trouble with that during the transition to Q3 and y'know the burnt child learns to fear the flame.


----------



## Vull (Oct 3, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Sanity check (for any intention to build from ports): why _quarterly_?
> 
> packagesite.pkg exists at <http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/latest/>
> 
> Disclaimer: I stopped using synth years ago.


Bingo. OP should probably transition fully from "quarterly" to "latest" if mixing ports with packages:

Add file: /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

Vull said:


> … IMO right now is a terrible time to be trying to do anything with quarterly. …



Obscurely, <https://www.freshports.org/devel/electron12/#packages> the slightly outdated Electron might be a barrier to some things.

My IPv6 tunnel seems to be broken so (sorry) I can't tell what's at <https://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=130amd64-quarterly>. <https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package> does at least tell _stopped:done:_ for both _130amd64_ jails.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 4, 2021)

Vull said:


> IMO right now is a terrible time to be trying to do anything with quarterly. I'll wait for the repositories to catch up with the transition to Q4 before I go back to making changes on my quarterly installs.



Yes.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 4, 2021)

Vull said:


> The version of pkg may have changed. What version number do you see with `pkg info pkg | head -n 1`?





T-Daemon said:


> `pkg info -E pkg` , or simpler `pkg -v`.



1.17.2




grahamperrin said:


> I stopped using synth years ago.


I started using it weeks ago.


I have turned of `Fetch prebuilt packages` in `synth`, so that everything is built from the ports. Took couple of hours, but that did it.

I thought the whole idea of quarterly (as opposed to latest) was that it was all nice and safe, and everything was sorted out before it was released. Maybe the best tree to used is previous-quarterly.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I thought the whole idea of quarterly (as opposed to latest) was that it was all nice and safe, and everything was sorted out before it was released.


No, that's not what quarterly is. A quarterly branch is made from the latest ports tree (in whatever that state that may be at that time). For the duration of the quarter it only receives security and stability updates. The versions of applications within that quarterly branch is kept 'stable' i.e. not a lot of changes, the word 'stable' has nothing to do with its general fitness to run.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Just to add to that, 2021Q4 was branched off last Sunday. So now latest and quarterly are pretty much the same. The 2021Q4 branch is kept 'stable' for the next 3 months (only receiving security or stability updates) while latest will continue with a constant stream of updates.


----------



## Erichans (Oct 4, 2021)

Could you elaborate on the "stability updates"? I'd gues something like not thrashing or even trashing the system, but there may be more to this.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Erichans said:


> I'd gues something like not thrashing or even trashing the system, but there may be more to this.


More to do with build issues actually. It might throw a bunch of build errors, then fixes for those are done. Version updates, not so much (except when it's a security update). But if a newer version would solve crashes when running without adding new features then that update might go through. 


			Ports/QuarterlyBranch - FreeBSD Wiki
		




> The aim of these branches is to provide users with a more predictable and stable experience for port and package installation and upgrades. This is done essentially by only allowing non-feature updates.


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Just to add to that, 2021Q4 was branched off last Sunday. So now latest and quarterly are pretty much the same. The 2021Q4 branch is kept 'stable' for the next 3 months (only receiving security or stability updates) while latest will continue with a constant stream of updates.


By "last Sunday" do you mean October 3 (yesterday) or do you mean September 26?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Last Sunday was yesterday.



			Adding description to bsd.options.desc.mk for Xaw and NeXtaw


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Last Sunday was yesterday.


On my "latest" install, I've had pkg version 1.17 for about a week now, but on my "quarterly" install, I still have pkg version 1.16.3. So for me, latest and quarterly are still not "about the same." As of right now:
	
	



```
root@mate:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
root@mate:~ # pkg info -E pkg
pkg-1.16.3
root@mate:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (10 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (10 candidates): 100%
The following 9 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    firefox: 92.0.1,2 -> 93.0,2
    mod_php74: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-ctype: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-ftp: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-mbstring: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-pgsql: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-session: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24
    php74-xml: 7.4.23 -> 7.4.24

Number of packages to be upgraded: 9

The operation will free 2 MiB.
59 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```



> Adding description to bsd.options.desc.mk for Xaw and NeXtaw



"Next quarterly package builds will start on Tuesday October 5 at 1:00AM UTC and should be available on your closest mirrors few days later."


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Vull said:


> On my "latest" install, I've had pkg version 1.17 for about a week now, but on my "quarterly" install, I still have pkg version 1.16.3. So for me, latest and quarterly are still not "about the same."


When you look at the actual differences between the 2021Q4 and main branches right now.


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> When you look at the actual differences between the 2021Q4 and main branches right now.


Referring back to the opening post, the version of pkg available right now is related to his issue there. By staying on quarterly, I'm unable to upgrade my pkg version from 1.16.3 to 1.17.2. Yet, upgrading his pkg version seems to be one way of resolving his issue.

Thus my recommendation was, and still is, that he should transition from "quarterly" to "latest" in order to fix his problem.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

Vull said:


> Thus my recommendation was, and still is, that he should transition from "quarterly" to "latest" in order to fix his problem.


Or just wait a couple of days until the new quarterly branch packages have been built.


----------



## Vull (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks. On review it seems he has already fixed his problem in another way.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Or just wait a couple of days until the new quarterly branch packages have been built.


Yes, I seem to feel that a _quarter_ is three months deferred by a _bit_ _longer_.


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

Reading this thread made me lost between .pkg and .txz extensions for packagesite... I was under impression that `pkg` always pulled in packagesite.txz... 

Ahh... this is why I stick with ports, and don't mix them with packages, even if it looks convenient on the surface.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2021)

astyle said:


> Reading this thread made me lost between .pkg and .txz extensions for packagesite... I was under impression that `pkg` always pulled in packagesite.txz...


The extension changed with 1.17.0.


----------



## astyle (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The extension changed with 1.17.0.


Did it actually *change*, or did it get *added*? That kind of change can break a lot of scripts.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> My IPv6 tunnel seems to be broken so (sorry) I can't tell what's at <https://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=130amd64-quarterly>.



I corrected the tunnel, <http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=130amd64-quarterly> highlights <http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=130amd64-quarterly&build=5c56f2c3d83d> _stopped:done:_

*electron12 was not queued*, can anyone tell why?



> Obscurely, <https://www.freshports.org/devel/electron12/#packages> the slightly outdated Electron might be a barrier to some things.


----------

